# 

## Karol N.

Czy narzedzia takich firm jak: jak   Einhell,    Ikra, Grizlly,    Skl,    Rodeo,  Top Craft i.t.p. to przyslowiowe buble? Jest ktos zadowolony z produktow tych firm?

Karol N

----------


## PAJONK

cześć. Kupiłem dwa lata temu wiertarko-wkrętarkę firmy TOYA - paskudztwo jak się patrzy. Przykręciłem przy pomocy tego narządu płyty GK na poddaszu i na parterze (w całym domu) - dział bez zażutu. Jak przykręcałem płyty sufitowe to spadła mi na beton i się połamała - przy pomocy superglu posklejałem i działm nią dalej. Jeśli chodzi o wiertarki tej klasy to nadają się tylko do mięszania kleju.

----------


## ArtMedia

Tak, to sa buble. Tylko, że sa tutaj dwie szkoły... Jedni wolą kupić co jakiś czas nowy bubel i cały czas robić nowym. Inni wolą markowy sprzet na wiele lat. Koszt może wyjść podobny. Dochodzi jeszcze sprawa wygody. Niektórzy wolą mieć markowy bo jest dopracowany w kazdym szczególe itd...
Do domu, żeby co kilka miesięcy wywiercić otworek pod kołek do mocowania obrazka albo dokręcić jednego wkręta bo się poluzował wystarczą buble.

----------


## Wojtek62

miałem wiertarkę udarową Einhell do prac domowych i wystarczała, jak zacząłem się budować to zawiozłem ja na budowę - przetrwała 2dni, kupiłem Boscha niebieskiego i pół roku dzień w dzień wierca i nic, z 5 razy spadła i chodzi dalej
do prac domowych moga byc tanie do budowy nie nadają się

----------


## KrzysiekS

Spotkałem ekipe, ktora korzystała z bubli. Generalnie co dwa tygodnie awaria. Bubli mieli 3 sztuki - szlifierki kątowe. Zanosili je wiec do naprawy gwarancyjnej sukcesywnie w drodze do domu. Tracili jednak przy tym mase czasu. Pewnego dnia bubel sie popsul, po chwili drugi bubel, a nastepnego dnia trzeci. I był problem, gdyz nie mieli czym pracowac. Generalnie zakup bubli to moim zdaniem strata nerwow, czasu i w efekcie pieniedzy.

Czasem wydaje sie, ze gdy potrzeba wywiercic dwa otwory, wtedy mozna kupic bubel.

Z wlasnego doswiadczenia wiem, że z zadnych elektronarzedzi nie korzystałem sporadycznie, choc np. przy wyrzynarce (Kress) wydawalo sie, że bedzie sluzyc tylko do obsadzania parapetow. Okazalo sie, że korzystalem z niej tez przy montazu kuchni - wycinanie blatu. Przyda sie jeszcze do innych prac. Dzieki temu zaoszczedzilem kilkaset zlotych, a narzedzie zostało.

Stale korzystam z mlotowiertarki Makita, pilarki Celma, piły elektrycznej Makita, wiertarki Bosch, szlifierki tasmowej Celma.

Powyzsze elektronarzedzia są trwale i dobrze sie nimi pracuje.

----------


## rafałek

Jest dokładnie tak jak pisze Wojtek - wszystko zależy do czego to ma służyć - ja miałem Enhel'a (hebel) i działał świetnie - tylko, że mi go ukradli   :cry:  . Mam jeszcze wiertarko-wkrętarkę na akumulatorek (forma jakaś dziwna) i też jestem zadowolony. Teść kupił wiertarkę i remont przeżyła (nie pamiętam jaka ale też z tanich).
Co do ergonomii to wybór jest tak duży, że można zawsze dopasować.

Jeśli chcesz wyposażyć w to firmę to raczej bym się zastanowił - wszędzie w gwarancji zastrzegaą że to sprzęt do użytku domowego.

----------


## Karol N.

Zadalem to pytanie na temat narzedzi bo np w watku na temat narzedzi ogrodniczych kosiarek, kos spalinowych byla tendencja do kupowania tych rzeczy do uzytku profesjonalnego. Stihl, Viking, Sabo, Husqerna musaly byc bo inaczej to wyrzucone pieniadze. Narzedzia tych firm sa obliczone na uzywanie w ekstremalnych warunkach czego raczej na naszych ogrodkach, dzialkach, budowach nie ma. Czy kupowanie tak drogich narzedzi nie jest rowniez marnotawstwem. Uzywam kosy spalinowej i pily lancuchowej firmy Ikra i jest OK. Kosiarka kupiona w Nomi rowniez OK. Odkurzacz przemyslowy Einhell, wyrzynarka, SKL to raczej buble. 
Ciekawostka. W jednym z marketow widzialem nozyce spalinowe do zywoplotu firmy Einhell z 5 letnia gwarancja   :ohmy:  
Karol N.

----------


## mdzalewscy

kupiłem jakiś czas temu pilarkę Einhella (http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=26482386), wybrałem najmocniejszy ich model 1400 (był 1000,1200,1300). Zapłaciłem 306zł - 2 letnia gwarancja. Pilarka przeszła ostrą przeprawę. Ciecie kilku metrowych desek wzdłuż na podłodzę (rozbieranie domu). W opisie jest, że nadaje się do cięższych prac i jak narazje jest super, zobaczymy jak przeżyje całą budowę, napiszę więcej coś za rok,dwa.

Posiadam od 2 lat już kątówkę TOYA (800W) kosztowała ( i kosztuje nadal) - 50zł, ale to zapierdziela, szok za 50zł, jak nawali kupię drugą taką samą, narazje nawet szczotek nie zmieniałem (w komplecie są zapasowe).

UWAGI:
- umiejętność kupywania takich "nie-markówek", często bywa tak 500W-42zł, 600W-45zł, 800W-50zł. Kupujcie zawsze najmocniejszą w pewnej granicy cenowej (z najlepsza relacją mocy do ceny). Wiadomo iż kątówka 800W jest bardziej odporna na przeciążenia, teoretycznie najdłużej wytrzyma i da więcej przyjemności z pracy.
- umiejętość pracy na takich narzędziach, nie przeciążać, dać ostygnąć a będzie długo służyła.
- niekiedy bardzo się opłaca kupić taki sprzęt, np. młot do wybijania otworów w fundamentach, np. wypożyczenie 80zł na dobe. Za 3 krotne wypożyczenie możemy kupić już swój i co z tego że "słabszy", ale będzie już nasz i zawsze pod ręką

Inna sprawa jęsli ktoś kupi "BOSCHA" to ciężkiej pracy to się mocno zdziwi. Już w samej instrukcji pisze że nie nadaje się do pracy "ciężkiej". Do pracy zarobkowej jest specjalna linia elektronarzędzi  BOSCHA, z reguły sporo droższe

----------


## technolog

> cześć. Kupiłem dwa lata temu wiertarko-wkrętarkę firmy TOYA - paskudztwo jak się patrzy. Przykręciłem przy pomocy tego narządu płyty GK na poddaszu i na parterze (w całym domu) - dział bez zażutu. Jak przykręcałem płyty sufitowe to spadła mi na beton i się połamała - przy pomocy superglu posklejałem i działm nią dalej. Jeśli chodzi o wiertarki tej klasy to nadają się tylko do mięszania kleju.


Ale żeś tutaj nakręcił, jak cygan słońcem. Wychodzi, że bubel znaczy: wspaniały  :smile:

----------


## rafałek

> kupiłem jakiś czas temu pilarkę Einhella (http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=26482386), wybrałem najmocniejszy ich model 1400 (był 1000,1200,1300). Zapłaciłem 306zł - 2 letnia gwarancja. Pilarka przeszła ostrą przeprawę. Ciecie kilku metrowych desek wzdłuż na podłodzę (rozbieranie domu). W opisie jest, że nadaje się do cięższych prac i jak narazje jest super, zobaczymy jak przeżyje całą budowę, napiszę więcej coś za rok,dwa.


Cięcie desek to nie test dla pilarki. No chyba, że do niczego więcej nie będzie potrzebna. 
Co się tyczy kosiarek i kos to wszystko zależy od ogrodu i okolic domu - u mnie słabe się nie sprawdzą

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Cięcie desek to nie test dla pilarki. No chyba, że do niczego więcej nie będzie potrzebna.


a co jest testem dla pilarki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

deski dębowe podłogowe leżące na podłodze (przybite), grubość 2 cale, długość po 6 metry. Naprawdę już po 1 metrze słaba pilareczka spuchnie, tylko od czasu do czasu iskry (gwoździe pewnie, bo na zewnątrz nie widać)

----------


## WITEK P.

... i tak wszystko robią Chińczycy  :smile:

----------


## Pawel P.

Ja cenie firmę Sparky, czyli tzw. "Rumun" - wygląda to czasami jak robione przez kowala - ale jest skuteczne i trwałe. Cenowo jest to ciut poniżej zielonego Boscha.

----------


## neptunek

Jeszcze jeden aspekt - mozna trafic na bubla w markowym produkcie - ja kupilem jakis czas temu wiertarke udarowa Black&Decker - po chyba 5 dziurach fi 6 z glowicy wypadla jakas srubka, a pozniej glowice trzeba odkrecac mlotkiem bo sie zacina. 
Mam jakas inna wiertarke, nie znam nawet firmy, pracuje juz ponad 10 lat, dokrecana glowica czym popadnie, bo gdzies zginal klucz, dziala bez problemu.

Trzeba po prostu trafic na wyrob.

----------


## echo

z tym tanim sprzętem to jest chyba różnie...
kupiłem kiedyś jedną wiertarkę za ok 50 zł, potem dostałem drugą podobną i zajechałem je obie podczas demontażu starej instalacji c.o. w domu jednorodzinnym (uważałem, aby zbytnio ich nie przegrzewać, ale cóż, padły oby dwie...), później kupiłem w promocji w supermarkecie inną wiertarkę za ok. 35-40 zł i pracowałem nia naprawdę długo i dużo (zresztą mam ją do dzisiaj) - chyba niechcąco zrobili porządny egzemplarz.
Mam też inną wiertarkę firmy Bosch i oczywiście różnica jest piorunująca (cena również) szczególnie jeśli wykorzystuje się w pracy dodatkowe jej funkcje, często zmienia np. rodzaj wiertła, itd
Reasumując uważam, że sprzęt markowy to dobra inwestycja, natomiast można też trafić na sprzęt tani i nawet całkiem dobry (może przypadkiem...)   :big grin:

----------


## rafał ...

tak, tanie narzędzia to buble, jednak czasami taki bubel wystarczy a jak się zepsuje to mała strata. Swoją drogą jak ci chinole to robią że wyprodukują wiertarkę, ładnie ją zapakują i wyślą do polski za jedyne 40 zł ?

----------


## Wojtek62

z narzędziami jak z samochodami - czy wszyscy nabywcy nowych mercedesów jeżdża bezarawyjnie? nie
i tak samo z narzędziami - trafisz na dobry egzemplarz to tniesz jak mdzalewscy deski dębowe o gr.5cm i jest dobrze, inny egzemplarz rozleci się w połowie 1 deski
spójrzmy na to inaczej - przychodzi do nas ekipa na budowę i co chwila majster jedzie do serwisu bo coś się psuje - jak na to reagujecie?
pobłażanie, śmiech, irytacja, wkurzenie, ostra dyskusja- czyż nie?
a jeśli ekipa ma np. Makite i majster jedzie do serwisu to w myśli mu współczujemy, że taki sprzęt i też wysiada

----------


## AldonkaS

Neptunek, Black&Decker to taka niemiecka TOYA. Straszny szajs. Markowe narzędzia, to Makita, BOSH, itp. Ale na pewno nie Black&Decker  :smile:

----------


## Karol N.

> Neptunek, Black&Decker to taka niemiecka TOYA. Straszny szajs. Markowe narzędzia, to Makita, BOSH, itp. Ale na pewno nie Black&Decker


Czy Bosch jest taki rewelacyjny bym nie powiedzial. No a konkretnie w Niemczech nie cieszy sie dobra opinia. Uzywalem kiedys Boscha; Hilti i Splita tej samej klasy i Bosch byl najgorszy.
Karol N.

----------


## gosciu01

> ... Swoją drogą jak ci chinole to robią że wyprodukują wiertarkę, ładnie ją zapakują i wyślą do polski za jedyne 40 zł ?



pewnie chińskie związki zawodowe dopłacają do produkcji  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Cz.

----------


## Adam___

Tak sobie czytam i dochodze do wniosku ze nie stac mnie na takie tanie narzedzia.Przewaznie jest tak ze psuja sie w najmniej odpowiednim momencie.I zrywaj sie tu czlowieku z roboty,szukaj serwisu,czekaj na naprawe.
Dziekuje postoje  :smile: 

Moze nie mam duzo tego sprzetu ale staram sie zeby byl dobrej jakosci i wytrzymal to do czego jest przeznaczony - czyli ciezka praca.

Nie mowie ze do wywiercenia otworu w cegle od razu kupowac Hilti albo cos z tej klasy.Ale do kilkuset otworow w betonie czy kamieniu to raczej cos takego wchodzi w rachube.Poza tym nie umiem juz chyba wiercic niczym innym niz tylko SDS-em.Jak sie ktos meczy przy udarze to mi go szkoda  :wink:

----------


## art9

Miałem kiedyś wiertarkę Black&Decker, już nie mam zepsuł się wirnik, już nie do naprawy. Wymieniłem 3 razy szczotki. Dość szybko uszkodził się przycisk od regulacji obrotów ( nie było niskich od razu wysokie ) serwis w ogóle nie miał części zamiennych, powiedzieli mi dziwne to się w ogóle nie psuje. Potem kupiłem wiertarkę TOPEX za 40zł podobnej mocy. I okazuje się się że jest o wiele lepsza i działa do dziś, a wykorzystuję ją nawet do cięższych prac niż tamtą, na razie nie musiałem zmieniać szczotek, a nawet dali zapasowy komplet. Dla BlackDekera nie było zapasowych i musiałem się naszukać po serwisach. Nigdy więcej nie kupię Black Deckera.

----------


## neptunek

Nie wiem czy Bosh jest lepszy od B&D - posiadalem takowego Bosha wczesniej (nie pamietam mocy ale z udarem i dosc ciezki byl) i nie przezyl robienia boazerii w bloku, bo po parunastu dziurach w suficie zelbetonowym po prostu udar wzial sobie wolne. Ten B&D co mam teraz wiecej juz przeszedl .... ale jak juz napisalem ... trzeba trafic w cos dobrego - zgadzam sie z przedmowca i porownaniem do Mercedesa .... niestety tak jest teraz ze wszystkim, zbijaja ceny bo konkurencja a czym sie to konczy?? gorsza jakoscia  :sad:

----------


## echo

> z narzędziami jak z samochodami - czy wszyscy nabywcy nowych mercedesów jeżdża bezarawyjnie? nie
> i tak samo z narzędziami - trafisz na dobry egzemplarz to tniesz jak mdzalewscy deski dębowe o gr.5cm i jest dobrze, inny egzemplarz rozleci się w połowie 1 deski
> spójrzmy na to inaczej - przychodzi do nas ekipa na budowę i co chwila majster jedzie do serwisu bo coś się psuje - jak na to reagujecie?
> pobłażanie, śmiech, irytacja, wkurzenie, ostra dyskusja- czyż nie?
> a jeśli ekipa ma np. Makite i majster jedzie do serwisu to w myśli mu współczujemy, że taki sprzęt i też wysiada


 zgadzam się ... to tak jak z samochodzami.. zależy na jaki egzemplarz trafisz...
znam gościa, który kupił nowego Merca w salonie (w Niemczech) i nie mógł nim dojechać do Polski (2 razy serwis ściągał go z trasy) a inny kumpel od kilku lat jeździ do Niemiec starym maluchem i nie miał żadnej awarii ... (widać dobry egzemplarz... - nasz rodzimy produkt..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  )

----------


## Jasiu

W czasie budowy zajeździłem 2 wkrętarki, 3 wiertarki (jedna będzie naprawiona w ramach gwarancji więc ją odzyskam), 2 szlifierki i raz była w naprawie pilarka. Wszystko to sprzęt hipermarketowy po <50,- zł za sztukę. I nie żałuje.

Narzędzia w czasie budowy paprają się w szpachlach, błocku i innych paskudztwach. Spadają z rusztowań, są zalewane wodą, przygniatane , etc... Często potrzebne są 2-3 urządzenia na raz (przy regipsach: 1 wiertarka z mieszadłem do kleju, druga do wiercenia, 2-3 wkrętarki do wkręcania, etc...) 

Z drugiej strony: przy regipsach używałem 3 wkrętarki: 2 lepsiejsze buble i jednego najtańszego Bosha. Akumulatory bubli padały szybciej i wolniej się ładowały. Gorzej działają w nich wolne obroty i sprzęgiełka. Gorsze są ładowarki. Praktycznie nie ma do nich części zapasowych, np: dodatkowe akumulatory albo ładowarki.
Do wiercenia w betonie mam profesjonalnego SDS'a ("piaciorka"  :wink: ) Przez wszystko (np.: 30 cm zbrojony beton B-20) przechodzi jak przez masło. 

Moja rada: jak kogoś stać to niech kupuje (naprawdę) porządne narzędzia (szczególnie te do naprawdę ciężkich zadań). Ale do typowych prac ogólnobudowlanych lepiej kupić dwa komplety wiertarka+szlifierka i 2-3 wkrętarki (dobrze jeśli mają podwójne akumulatory). Wszystko razem będzie kosztować <500 złociszy. Prawdopodobnie połowa padnie ale i tak sie opłaci  :smile: 

Pozostałe narzędzia (młotki, piły, poziomice, wiertła, wkrętaki, etc...) najlepiej od razu kupować porządne. Te najtańsze to badziew ze stali ryżowej. Szkoda na nie nerwów. A pozatym komplet w/w narzędzi będzie kosztował nie więcej jak 3-4 stówki. Tu nie ma gdzie oszczędzać  :smile:

----------


## _bogus_

Zgadzam się z *Jasiu* - takie rzeczy jak poziomice lepiej kupić droższe -  później może być problem bo coś krzywo i koszt kilka stów żeby naprawić a zaoszczędziło się 30 zł. Natomiast co do narzędzi - do prac profesjonalnych lepiej profesjonalne - ale do majsterkowania - zgodnie z zasobnością portfela. Jak kogoś stać na Makitę do kilku otworów - czemu nie? Mnie raczej nie stać więc kupuję raczej mocne modele słabych firm. Np. wiertarka to SDS ale nie Hilti tylko Einhell. Miałem do zrobienie jeno 8 otworów fi 125 w betonie B20 grubości 14 cm i poradziła sobie - a później mi ją ukradli. Więc kupiłem następną taką samą. Ogólnie, może dlatego że mam szczęście lub uważam, nic mi się nie psuje (co najwyżej ukradną) więc nie ma problemu.

Natomiast chciałbym jeszcze zwrócić uwagę na inny aspekt - bezpieczeństwo. Modele tanie zwykle oszczędzają na tym aspekcie. Np. nie ma mechanizmu natychmiastowego zatrzymania po wyłączeniu zasilania. Więc trzeba *bardzo* uważać - szczególnie jak ktoś się przyzwyczaił do lepszych modeli. Np. ostatnio kolega, gdy zepsuły mu się nożyce elektryczne do żywopłotu firmy B&D (z automatycznym stopem) pożyczył od znajomych takie bez zatrzymania. Ciął żywopłot, stojąc na drabinie. I po wyłączeniu jakoś ręka mu się "omsknęła". Mało nie stracił 2 palców. Mimo że twardziel - zemdlał i spadł z drabiny. Wszędzie krew. Dopiero lód z lodówki pomógł. I nie myślcie że wam to się na pewno nie zdarzy - naprawdę jak człowiek się przyzwyczaił to ciężko pamiętać że to wiruje mimo że nie jest włączone. Wiem bo sam leciutko uszkodziłem blat zlewu w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym odkładając na niego wyłączony hebel elektryczny. Jeszcze wirował.

----------


## art63

BUBLE !!!

Początkowo myslałem " będę reklamował " ale już mi się znudziło
Nawet siekiera pekła, młotki się połamały, o elektronarzędziach nawet nie bedę opowiadał kilka razy reklamowane 1 narzędzie.

Majątek na paliwo straciłem!(dojazdy do marketu z reklamacją)

----------


## kastel

temat elektronarzędzi został jak mi się wydaje wyczerpany, a co z narzędziami ręcznymi jak młotki, wkrętaki, szczypce? używa się je równie intensywnie na budowach i szczerze mówiąc to jest chyba podobnie jak z elektrycznymi. wg. mnie warto dać parę złotych więcej i mieć spokój na dłuższy czas ... nie trafia człowieka wtedy szlag, że to wkrętak się wytarł i ślizga się po wkręcie (ew. bity do wkrętarek), że to młotek powinien być w komplecie z kaskiem bo akurat użyto nieodpowiedniego drewna na trzonek, że obcęgi po paru cięciach jakiegoś drutu mają zęby jak pirania i wiele innych tego typu. można skompletować skrzynkę z narzędziami za 100 pln ale czy jest to warsztat pełnowartościowy, czy też może "sztuka"? 

pozdr.

----------


## tczarek

Oczywiście to wszystko odnosi się do każdego produktu. Kiedyś, kilka lat temu nie było marketów i promocji itp. Teraz jesteśmy zalewani tanimi bublami. Pamiętać należy jednak o tym, że markowe narzędzia i prdukty w wyniku tych całych promocji też są nieco tańsze.
Reasumując moim zdaniem kupując cokolwiek należy zastanowić się czy mnie stać na to aby kupić "bubla'

----------


## MarcinU

Co do elektronarzędzi przekonałem się do Bosha - jak dotąd (a jedną wiertarkę mam już prawie 10 lat) mnie nie zawiodły. Z narzędzi amatroskich są najlepsze. Oczywiście nie należy tego porównywać z Hitli czy Makitą - to jak wiadomo Merce.

Co do innych narzędzi to kupiłem młotek i toporek Topexu i jak dotąd nic im nie jest. Ale cęgi do drutu jak obejrzałem Topex i Kuźnie to zdecydwałem się dołożyć drugi tyle i kupiłem Stanley'a. Różnica w wykonaniu, dokładności i wadze porażająca.

----------


## jareko

kilka razy chcialem zaoszczedzic - to zludne oszczednosci - wydatek jednorazowy o wiele mniejszy ale per saldo wychodzi drozej
Jednak jestem zwolennikiem profesjonalnych narzedzi i to tez nie kazdej firmy - uzywam tylko Makita, Hilti, Matabo 
nie sprawdzil mi sie ani Black&Decker ani Bosch (profesional)
Jest to sprzet w wiekszosci jednorazowego uzytku i to tez dobrze by te jednorazowa prace zdolal wykonac a nie w trakcie jej rozsypac sie na kwalki
Z mojego podworka - wiertaka 550 W - rozsypala sie w tracie wiercenia otworu fi-10 w wzmocnieniu, szlifirka katowa spalila sie przy przecinania JEDNEGO!!! preta zbrojeniowego fi-8!!! Pila lancuchowa ktora wycinamy oscieznice wytrzymala miesiac - ta sama profesjonalna MAKITA sluzy juz 1,5 roku = pierwsz kkosztowala 220 PLN druga 700PLN. Zanim sie na nia zdecydowalem w ciagu tego 1.5 roku kupilem 4 pily hmmm..... tansze - ladne mi tansze w skali czasu eksploatacji, Krajzege METABO uzytkujemy juz 4 rok - Black&Decker profesjonal wytrzymal pol roku a kosztowal tez sporo - 2/3 ceny METABO

ale ja narzedzia uzytkuje inaczej niz wiekszosc z was

----------


## invx

wyszpachlowalem sobie pokuj gipsarem perfekt, efekt byl taki ze musialem szlifierka oscylacyjna to czyscic, mialem stara nakladka na wiertarke Celmy, i normalna szlifierke oscylacyjna bodajrze topex'u. wziolem tego topex'a wyczyscilem 3/4 sufitu i szlag ja trafil pod nim. wziolem ta nakladke, zamontowalem, wyczyscilem reszte sufitu i sciany, ale i tak bez szpachlownia gipsarem-uni sie nie obeszlo ;]. jak ja rozkrecilem... dziadostwo, blachy tak powycinane ze rozniece z 1 mm, lozysko sie zatarlo, komutator tez lipa,

----------


## Adam___

Kupilem klucz do swiec.Taki 16 mm bo akurat takie mam swiece.
Odkrecilem cale 3 sztuki.Przy 4 sie ukrecila i tyle.
Dalem sie skusic i kupilem tansza.Kosztowal ten klucz niecale 5 zlociszy.
Byly drozsze ale postanowilem "oszczedzic".
Ale nie popuszcze i bede reklamowal.Zobaczymy co z  tego wyjdzie.

----------


## patunia

No cóż, mówi się, że jak komuś nie nadbywa, to nie powinien oszczędać na jakości, bo co z tego, że kupię tanio, jak za miesiąc będę musiała lecieć do serwisu albo kupować nowe? Jestem za sprzętem markowym, jak kupować (dla siebie), to porządne.

----------


## Adam___

Ja tez jestem za tym zeby kupowac rzeczy w miare markowe
Ale tego klucza bede uzywal moze 2-3 razy w roku.
To myslalem ze jak kupie tansze to mi troche posluzy.
Widac okazalo sie ze jest na odwrot  :sad:

----------


## invx

niedawno zainwestowalem w siekiere FISKARS z 10 letnia gwarancja, i rabanie stalo sie przyjemnoscia   :big grin:  a ze smutkiem wspominam czasu, kiedy po jednym uderzeniu sprawdzalem czy ostrze jest na trzonku czy juz trzeba dobic ...

----------


## Adam___

> niedawno zainwestowalem w siekiere FISKARS z 10 letnia gwarancja, i rabanie stalo sie przyjemnoscia   a ze smutkiem wspominam czasu, kiedy po jednym uderzeniu sprawdzalem czy ostrze jest na trzonku czy juz trzeba dobic ...


Swoja droga taka siekierka tez mi sie marzy   :smile:  
A jaka konkretnie masz ta siekierke ??
Tnz chodzi o wage.I czy jest "normalna" czy rozlupujaca,tzn z takim klinem na siekierze
I gdzie kupiles i za ile jesli mozna wiedziec  :smile: 

Bo na allegro ich niema  :sad: .Niestety  :sad:

----------


## invx

hmm, moze mi sie zle napisalo, ni tak niedawno juz z pol roku temu, kupilem w Castoramie, nazywa sie katalogowo, siekiera rozłupujaca 1500 PRO, cos kolo 200 zl mnie kosztowala, ale juz odrobila to   :smile:

----------


## Adam___

Dzieki
Tez myslalem nad taka.Ale tegoroczne rabanie juz obrobilem "zwykla" siekiera.
To na przyszly rok bedzie musiala poczekac.
Chociaz mysle ze rabanie taka siekiera to bajka  :smile:

----------


## kroyena

Substytut, bo tak należy traktować niemarkowe rzeczy, jest moim zdaniem wystarczający do pracy dorywczej. Jeżeli będziecie chcieli wejść w którąś z branż budowlanych zawodowo to lepiej kupować markowe rzeczy, ale i tu nalezy dobrać maszynki do rodzaju wykonywanych prac. Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia szpanowania marką w garażu i wodzenia na pokuszenie bliźnich (juchty znaczy).

----------


## gosciu01

też jestem zdania, że warto kupować narzędzia markowe, to się poprostu opłaca.  Sam zazwyczaj kupuję do prac domowych klasy średniej lub średniej/wyższej a ponieważ nie pracuję zawodowo nimi, więc nie są to też narzędzia z serii profesjonalnej, ale lubię jak coś nie s.... się w najważniejszej chwili.

aczkolwiek ostatnio mam robótkę jednorazową - szlifowanie obustronnie 200 mb desek i pewnie więcej tego nie będę już robił w życiu.
Miałem do wyboru ;
- ręcznie - pewnie do świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
- kupić szlifierkę oscylacyjną za 250-400 zł,
- kupić szlifierkę oscylacyjną noname w supermarkecie za 40 zł / 2 lata gwarancji, którą wymieniają natychmiast jak się popsuje   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

no i kupiłem, po oszlifowaniu 100 mb nadal pracuje.
ale nadal nie rozumiem, gdzie jest "haczyk" ?
przecież mógłbym teraz "przelecieć" przez te 2 lata podłogi itp. w całej wsi za 40 zł  :Wink2:  

Cz.

----------


## Wieczór

ja mam wiertarke jeszcze z nrdówka, chodzi od 20 lat bez zarzutu!!! ale jak fachowcy przyszli do remontu piwnicy(przerabiana na garaż) trzeba było pare dziur pod półki zrobić. To moją się tłukłem z 10 minut. Wziąłem ich Hilti, po minucie dziura była już za głęboka  :ohmy:  Wszystko zależy od przeznaczenia tego sprzętu. Z najtańszą wiartarką jaką się spotkałem, która kupiłem można wywiercić dziury w drewnie i ewentualnie coś przykręcić i tyle. Na budowe najlepsze chyba są niedrogie modele Boscha i Black&Decker(tą ostatnią ma mój kuzyn na swojej budowie i sprawuje sie bez zarzutu)

----------


## pyrka

Bo wiertarką wierci się dziurkę do powieszenia obrazka a jak jest więcej otworów do wywiercenia w betonie i do tego o średnicy większej niż 4mm trzeba wziąć młot udarowy z funkcją wiercenia z udarem.

----------


## ARi.

Witam   :Wink2:  
A co sądzicie o firmie TOPEX według mnie to bleee ale w ofercie ich jest fajna wyrzynarka o mocy 570W, obroty 500-3000 min-1 co Wy sadzicie a może ktoś ją posida cenowo niejest tania wiec co otym mam myśleć ???? Moc jest niezła co nie. Miałem kiedyś wyrzynarke o mocy 400W firmy jakieś tam noi sie spaliła   :Mad:   co trzeba wiedzieć przy kupowaniu wyrzynarek mi sie zdaje że jest ważna moc noi producent wiec TOPEX jest oki czy nie OK 
Pozdrawiam ARi

----------


## thalex

Ja bym Ci radził  wyrzynarkę aby miała regulację obrotów bo to jest istotne - nie złamiesz tylu brzesczotów a i bardziej precyzyjnie dotniesz.

Ta wybrana przez ciebie chyba ma, przy zakupie można sprawdzić; włącz ją na dłuższą chwilę czy się nie zagrzeje nadmiernie i czy nie iskrzy na szczotkach. Jeżeli kupisz to przechowuj ją w suchym pomieszczeniu budowa nie nadaje się do tego   :Evil:   jak zawilgnie to się spali!

Ogólnie z tańszych narzędzi mam ich dużo i nie żałuję zakupów ale trzeba nimi robić delikatnie. Kupowałem je w Realu i Castoramie bo tam najtaniej.

----------


## Adam___

Ostatnio widzialem myjke cisnieniowa wlasnie z Topex-u.
Chcialem kupic.Ale sprzedawca odradzil.Powiedzial ze na 10 sprzedanych 7 wraca z reklamacja.
Nie mial zadnego interesu w tym zeby mi nie sprzedac  :wink:

----------


## preev

a co sądzicie o młoto-wiertarkach SKIL lub ogólnie o sprzęcie tegoż ???

----------


## Jacek Dudek

Niestety prawie wszystko co tanie to buble. Ja osobiście korzystam tylko z firmowych narzędzi. Makita (wkrętarki do k-g), Hilti (wiertarki), Hitachi (narzędzia do obróbki drewna na skalę amatorsko-profesjonalną. Bosch seria prof (szlifierka kątowa) ale niestety to wszystko kosztuje.

tom

----------


## invx

mam pare elektro narzedzi Skil'a. m.in. wyrzynarke, i wiertarke, i jak na razie nie narzekam. a co do Topex'u, toya'y i Kinzo, to jak widze, omijam z daleka...

----------


## preev

> Niestety prawie wszystko co tanie to buble. Ja osobiście korzystam tylko z firmowych narzędzi. Makita (wkrętarki do k-g), Hilti (wiertarki), Hitachi (narzędzia do obróbki drewna na skalę amatorsko-profesjonalną. Bosch seria prof (szlifierka kątowa) ale niestety to wszystko kosztuje.
> 
> tom


wiertarka b&d też mnie trochę skubnęła, bo ok 500 zł (jest to dużo jak na wiertarke ze zwykłym udarem taką do nieprofesjonalnych robót, bo za tylę dostanę młot Skila - stąd moje pytanie) 
a teraz lista napraw:
-wyłącznik (na gwarancji)
-jakaś zębatka (na gwarancji)
-borkop złapał wiertło i już nie chciał oddać  :smile:  (na gwarancji - ale stary dostałem i tak z wiertłem w środku)
-sfajczony silnik z obudową (po wierceniu przez ok. 2 min w betonie wiertłem fi12 tak się nagrzała momentalnie że wypuściłem ją z rąk) okazało się w serwisie, że (...)musiałem nią wiercić chyba z 5 godzin wiertłem fi25, żeby do takiego stanu doprowadzić obudowę" - nie uznano gwarancji i 500 zł w plecy   :Evil:  
a o Skila się pytam, bo nie jest to droga firma i chyba jakaś podrzędna od Boscha jak się nie mylę
//a Topexem wywierciłem trochę dziur w ścianach na rurki od C.O. fi 22 (też udar mechaniczny) i dalej śmiga, to chyba egzemmplarz dobry mi się trafił  :smile:

----------


## pkotek

Jest takie powiedzenie "chytry dwa razy traci"
Kupiłem komplet tanich wierteł do metalu, przystąpiłem do wiercenia 2mm blachy - szło opornie więc najpierw wywierciłem otwór małej średnicy by potem go rozwiercić. Kiedy go rozwiercałem dymiło się strasznie ale w końcu poczułem, że wiertło "przeszło" na drugą stronę. Sprawdziłem otwór - dalej mały, patrze na wiertło i tu wyobrażcie sobie moje zdziwienie - dopasowało się do otworu!!  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Podobnie jak przedmówcy stwierdzam że nie stać mnie na badziewie bo w sumie kosztuje to więcej.

----------


## starykot

Mam dużą kolekcję elektronarzędzi i narzędzi spalinowych. Jest w tej kolekcji sporo narzędzi markowych (i nie mówię to o zielonym bosch bo to jest linia amatorskich pierdułek). No więc po kolei. Zaczę od najtańszych. Mam szlifierkę kontową 115mm firmy Pegasus. bubel z selgrosa za 70 zł. używam jej od 10 lat i zbudowałem nią dwa domy. W zeszłym roku popsuł się włącznik ale przerobiłem go i działa dalej. Z taniochy mam niebieskiego Einhella piłę szablastą (lisi ogon) też za jakieś 70 zł. Potrzebowałem jej do wycięcia 2 dziur w dachu a od tamtej pory zrobiłe już wiele rzeczy i ma się dobrze. Wkrętarkę, po 12 latach ze starym black&deckerem kupiłem sparky. Bardzo jestem zadowolony. Mam ja już 3 lata, i jest super. W takich zabawkach najwazniejsza jest jakość akumulatorów. Ta ma dwa w komplecie, szybko się łądują (1 godzinę) i długo trzymają. Miałem starą wiertarkę Boscha ale łożyska się zapiegły i się rozpadła. Tu zainwestowałem i kupiłem metabo. Jestem zachwycony jakością wykonania narzędzi metabo. wszystkie bosche B&B i makity ma pod sobą. z tanich niemorkowców mam jeszcze szlifierkę taśmowa einchella i dużą szlifierkę einhella, 225mm. Ta duża szlifierka pomimo dużej mocy i miękkiego startu silnika ma taką wadę że po 1 - 2 minutach ciągłego cięcia/szlifowania zaczyna warczeć i iskrzyc szczotkami na komutatorze. Wtedy trzeba przerwać pracę na kilka sekund i można jechać dalej. Myślałem że się zaraz rozpadnie, ale dalej tnę nią beton, krawężniki, płyty chodnikowe, i kostkę brukową i dalej po jakimś czasie iskrzy, ale po wyłączeniu i włączeniu jedzie dalej. Taka jej przypadłość ale poza tym ma się OK.
z niezniszczalnych narzędzi mam młotek pneumatyczny AEG (już chyba nie istnieje taka firma). Ma z 18 lat, i oprócz wiercenia nim w betonie kułem nim przepusty pod wentylacje w stropach. Myślałem że go wykończę ale ma się dobrze i działa dalej. Strug elektryczny i pilarka ręczna makity działają już u mnie ponad 20 lat. Też nie są oszczędzane i nawet paska w strugu nie zmieniałem choć 20 lat temu kupiłem dwa na zapas  :smile: . frezarka wrzecionowa Boscha choć stoi w szfie to użyłem może ze 4 razy. Wydaje się być dość solidną konstrukcją ale trudno powiedzieć bo za mało jej używałem. Na koniec piłą stołowa firmy TIP. Czyli kolejny marketowy noname. Kupiony 12 lat temu do cięcia glazury jak robiłem łazienki w poprzednim domu. Od tamtej pory cięła glazurę u mnie i u znajomych i rodziny. Poza cięciem glazury większość czasu uzbrojona jest w jedną z dwóch tarcz do drewna i służy mi jako mała krajzega. Jest to też zdecydowanie niezniszczalne narzędzie. 

Kupiłem tez 2 lata temu spawarkę. Jest to kolejny produkt z chin, ale szukając zadbałem o to by miała miedziane uzwojenie. Kolejne narzędzie które bardzo lubię. Za spawarkę o mocy od 50 dl 300 Amper dałem około 300 zł. Wyspawałem nią ogrodzenie, koziołek do rżnięcia drewna, ogrodzenie u kumpla, balustrady na balkon u drugiego kumpla, solidnego grilla, stojak serwisowy na rowery i wiele innych drobiazgów. ładnie spawa, nie przyłapuje, nie smarka. Oczywiście te nowe lekkie inwerterówki są fajne, ale drogie. DO moich prac doskonale sprawdza się transformatorowa spawarka, a w kieszeni jej nie nosze więc może być duża i ciężka.

Jeśli chodzi o narzędzia spalinowe to mam piłę łańcuchową i podkaszarkę żyłkową firmy NAC. Jak wiadomo jest to chińczyk pod piękną polską nazwą Polskiej firmy New American Concept. czyli polski towar chińskiego producenta z Amerykańskimi aspiracjami  :big grin: . Kupiłem bo 2 lata gwarancji i sieć serwisów w całej Polsce. Piłą tnę bardzo dużo i puki co jestem zadowolony. Ma jednak wady. Cieknie z niej olej do łańcucha więc trzeba ją trzymać na starej gumowej wycieraczce żeby wszystkiego nie usmarkała  :smile: . Zeskoczyła mi sprężyna w szarpaku, ale konstrukcja jest na tyle prosta że łatwo się to naprawia w kilka minut. Jedyna poważna wada to fakt, że hamulec bezpieczeństwa jest za blisko rękojeści, i mając duże dłonie do tego wystrojone w rękawice ciągle się go włącza.... do tego w mojej ułamał się jakiś plasticzek i ten przeklęty hamulec ciagle odskakuje, więc w efekcie trzymam go jednym palcem jak tnę. Pomijając to, silnik i sprzęgło bez zarzutów. Piła pali bez problemów, równo chodzi, ma sporo mocy, sprzęgło działa jak trzeba (bo nie jest plastihowe jak w Harder'ach). Mój sąsiad kupił piłę Partner (czyli niby z grupy Husquarna), słabo zapala, gaśnie i w ogóle jest do dupy, więc ja wolę mojego NACa. Kosa spalinowa, też NAC. Głowica z żyłką od razu do wyrzucenia. Po zahaczeniu o jakiś patyk pękła. Kupiłem mocniejszy zamiennik i od tamtej pory koszę jak zły. Silnik zapala i równo chodzi. Oczywiście jak wszystkie chińskie silniczki trzeba umieć je zapalać a sam silnik chodzi głosno i tak dziwnie. Do tego teoretycznie nie powinna pracować dłużej jak godzinę bez przerwy. U mnie nie pracuje bo i ja lubię sobie zrobić przerwę po godzinie więc jest OK. 
Do koszenia trawy (a trawnik to moje oczko w głowie) nie miałem już odwagi kupić kosiarki NAC, bo choć mają silniki Briggsa to bałem się że dość delikatny jednak napęd na koła (a chciałem kosiarkę z napędem) się rozpadnie po paru latach. Takie zresztą też czytałem opinie, że kółka, łożyska kół i napęd nie dają rady. Zdecydowałem się więc na kosiarkę Stiga Collector z silnikiem Briggsa i jestem zachwycony. Kosi trzeci sezon, pali z jednego szarpnięcia, nie za głośna, duży kosz, regulacja obrotów, regulacja wysokości jedną wajchą i napęd na koła. To moja ulubiona maszyna  :smile: . 
Rozpisałem się ale jak wspominałem trochę narzędzi nazbierałem przez te lata. I tak pewnie o wielu zapomniałem i nie wspomniałem, ale chyba i tak już starczy  :smile:  Mam nadzieje że moje doświadczenia komuś pomogą.

jeszcze w nawiązaniu do przedmówcy, jeśli chodzi o wiertła do metalu, nie drogie a dobrej jakości to polecam wiertła Dexter. Bardzo solidne, ostre i z przyzwoitej stali. Jak robiłem opgrodzenie i wierciłem otwory pod sztachety to tanie wiertła noname kończyły się po 2 - 3 otworach. Jak w końcu kupiłem te dextery (za jedno wiertło fi6 dałem może ze 4 zł) to na resztę płotu (czyli jakieś 240 sztachet) zużyłem 3 sztuki, ale tylko dla tego że dwa wiertła złamałem.

----------


## sokratis

Moim zdaniem jak w przypadku każdego produktu daje się dobrze trafić, czyli kupić wysokiej jakości np. zestaw narzędzi w atrakcyjnej cenie. Aczkowiek ja korzystam z trochę droższych, to nie wiem które z nich mogą być warte uwagi.

----------


## KrisPL_

Do profesjonalnych prac tylko profesjonalne (i drogie) narzędzia. Ja mam kilka zestawów (z punktów) z Shella i każdy nadaje się jedynie do drobnych prac, domu bym nimi nie budował ze względu na kiepską jakość materiału. 

Przy elektronarzędziach często za niską ceną idzie też równie niska wydajność oraz jakość. Popatrzcie na Karchery. Można kupić marketowe za 200 zł, można kupić profesjonalne za kilka tysięcy. Tymi pierwszymi można sobie psa w ogrodzie umyć do czasu aż pompa nie wysiądzie, tych drugich używać w profesjonalnych myjniach. Wszystko się jednak psuje, nawet produkty z najwyższej półki, tym bardziej, że dzisiaj producentom bardzo nie zależy na wieloletnim, bezproblemowym użytkowaniu, bo biznes musi się kręcić. Nie zawsze też warto dopłacać za funkcje, z których nie będzie się korzystało (np. 100 funkcji kosiarki czy młotek z elektroniczną poziomicą), chyba że z myślą o późniejszej sprzedaży i zainteresowaniu potencjalnego kupca.

----------


## pablomoc

Ja osobiście na potrzeby budowy domu a właściwie wykończeniówki (zabudowa poddasza, skrecanie mebli, przykrecanie tego i owego, wiercenie w drewnie) zakupiłem wkretarke firmy castorama. Koszt 170zł, ładowarka dwie baterie. Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony, solidna wkretarka. Wytrzymała drobne upadki. Nie mam porównania z firmowymi wkrętarkami ale jestem naprawdę zadowolony.

----------


## kam82

Ja kupiłem  wiertarko-wkrętarkę stayera. Nie znałem firmy i obawiałem się że to wyrzucone pieniądze (trochę ponad 250 zł)ale przeżyła prace na budowie, aż byłem zaskoczony.  Żadnych problemów ze sprzętem.

----------


## ludwik.g

Witam Was Przed chwilą wspomniano o wiertarko-wkrętarkach. Ja muszę pochwalić pewną bułgarską firmę, której kupiłem sprzęcik w Castoramie. Potrzebowałem na szybko i przede wszystkim tanio czegoś zastępczego po moim boschu. W gruncie rzeczy zakładałem, że jest to sprzęt na zrobienie remontu, co się okazało, minęły 2 lata, a wiertarko-wkrętarka jest niezawodna, zabieram ją także do swojej pracy na montaże i jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego, że zapłaciłem za nią 170zł. Oczywiście w komplecie była też latarka, która również się przydaje.
Zawsze dbałem o wszystkie akumolatory i tutaj oba standardowe pięknie się trzymają. Jednakże o chińszczyźnie zawsze miałem kiepskie zdanie i bardzo rzadko jestem mile zaskoczony w tej materii. 

Pozdrawiam - Ludwik

----------


## miko.kras

apropo wiertarko-wkretarki wlasnie kupiłem ją tydzien temu. Zobaczymy jak bedzie sie sprawowac z roznych zrodem slyszalem ze zaliczane sa do tych z wyzszej pulki. zobaczymy.

----------


## ludwik.g

Cześć miko.kras. Pochwal się, jakiej firmy kupiłeś ten sprzęcik? Zdaj jakąś relację, gdy już go przetestujesz. Jak oceniasz moc i pojemność akumolatorów? 

Pozdrawiam - :Ludwik

----------


## barto.cis

> Ja kupiłem  wiertarko-wkrętarkę stayera. Nie znałem firmy i obawiałem się że to wyrzucone pieniądze (trochę ponad 250 zł)ale przeżyła prace na budowie, aż byłem zaskoczony.  Żadnych problemów ze sprzętem.


ja mam trochę sprzętu tej firmy z linii hobby do takiego mojego majsterkowania, sprzęt się sprawdza, jestem zadowolony

----------


## miko.kras

Wiertarka jest firmy stayer. Mały test mam już za sobą i mogę powiedzieć, że ogólnie jako sprzęt jest przede wszystkim solidnie zrobiona, a parametry jakie ma zupełnie wystarczą do drobnych prac (pojemność akumulatora to 1,7 Ah) Co do działania to na prawdę bez zarzutu pracuje i zdecydowanie ułatwiła mi robotę.

----------


## ludwik.g

Ten Stayer też jest niezłą wiertarko-wkrętarką do wszystkich prac domowych. Moja bułgarska zabawka ma zbliżone parametry oraz dodali do niej świetną latarkę. Cieszę się jak dziecko, ponieważ wszystkie inne latarki akumolatorowe, które kupowałem (nie ukrywam, nie była yo górna półka) szybko mi wysiadały. Tu nie oszczędzam ani wkrętarki, ani latarki, dbam tylko o akumolatory, by rozładowywać do końca i naładować do pełna  :smile:

----------


## miko.kras

ludwik.g ja tez czekam az calkiem padnie i dopiero wtedy ładuje do pełna. Najlepszy sposób na długą żywotność akumulatora..  Z jakiej firmy ta Twoja zabawka, bo ciekaw jestem?  A co do stayera to z tego co się orientowałem to ogólnie ma dobre narzędzia.

----------


## Antek38

Mam BH 14 K stayera i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecic osobom szukającym dobrego sprzętu. Jestem przede wszytskim bardzo poręczna, lekka, a to znacznie ułatwia pracę.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Czy tanie narzędzia to buble? Wszystko zależy od tego, do czego dane narzędzia mają być wykorzystywane. Wiadomo, że za dobre narzędzia trzeba zapłacić więcej, ale na pewno odwdzięczy się to sprawnie wykonaną pracą. Nie oznacza to jednak, że cena jest tylko i wyłącznie wyznacznikiem jakości. Podam prosty  przykład z młotkiem. W jednym ze sklepów sieci budowlanej, której nazwa zaczyna się na "C" kupiłem z kumplem młotek ślusarski o wadze 500 mg firmy PROLINE. W gazecie zachwalano te młotki, że takie fajne, och i ach. Szczerze, to nie byłem chętny na jego zakup, ale niestety młotek był nam potrzebny, woleliśmy go wziąć niż takiego za 5 zł, z którego obuch po jednym z pierwszych uderzeń poleci w bliżej nieokreślonym kierunku. PROLINE kosztował około 25 zł  :no: . Po kilku minutach pracy obuch się poluzował, a nie były to silne uderzenia, żeby coś się miało stać - po prostu wbijanie kołków szybkiego montażu. Jakiś czas po tym byłem w małym sklepie narzędziowym i znalazłem młotek firmy JUCO (made in Poland) za 18 zł  :wave: . Takich przykładów może być więcej.

----------


## miko.kras

> Czy tanie narzędzia to buble? Wszystko zależy od tego, do czego dane narzędzia mają być wykorzystywane. Wiadomo, że za dobre narzędzia trzeba zapłacić więcej, ale na pewno odwdzięczy się to sprawnie wykonaną pracą. Nie oznacza to jednak, że cena jest tylko i wyłącznie wyznacznikiem jakości. Podam prosty  przykład z młotkiem. W jednym ze sklepów sieci budowlanej, której nazwa zaczyna się na "C" kupiłem z kumplem młotek ślusarski o wadze 500 mg firmy PROLINE. W gazecie zachwalano te młotki, że takie fajne, och i ach. Szczerze, to nie byłem chętny na jego zakup, ale niestety młotek był nam potrzebny, woleliśmy go wziąć niż takiego za 5 zł, z którego obuch po jednym z pierwszych uderzeń poleci w bliżej nieokreślonym kierunku. PROLINE kosztował około 25 zł . Po kilku minutach pracy obuch się poluzował, a nie były to silne uderzenia, żeby coś się miało stać - po prostu wbijanie kołków szybkiego montażu. Jakiś czas po tym byłem w małym sklepie narzędziowym i znalazłem młotek firmy JUCO (made in Poland) za 18 zł . Takich przykładów może być więcej.


Moja kolekcja elektronarzędzi nie jest mała. I  z doświadczenia wiem, że nawet bardzo drogie narzędzia psują się szybko i zdecydowanie nie sa warte ceny. Często płacimy za znaną markę, a nie za jakość. Wiadomo zwracam uwagę na markę, jak każdy, ale przy wyborze przede wszytskim kieruję się parametrami i pomocną oceną ludzi, którzy już ten sprzęt mają.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Moja kolekcja elektronarzędzi nie jest mała. I  z doświadczenia wiem, że nawet bardzo drogie narzędzia psują się szybko i zdecydowanie nie sa warte ceny. Często płacimy za znaną markę, a nie za jakość. Wiadomo zwracam uwagę na markę, jak każdy, ale przy wyborze przede wszytskim kieruję się parametrami i pomocną oceną ludzi, którzy już ten sprzęt mają.


Dokładnie tak. Po prostu trzeba się zapoznać z kupowanym narzędziem, a nie patrzeć tylko na markę  :wink:

----------


## gołaczyński

Zgodzę się z tym, że opinia osób, które używają danego sprzętu jest dla mnie pomocna przy wszystkich zakupach. Co do jakości, wydaje mi się, że nie ma znacznika. Często sprzęt z dolnej półki, ale np bułgarskiego producenta może wiele wytrzymać niż te flagowe sprzęty. Z drugiej zaś strony czasami trzeba zapłacić za markowy sprzęt, aby mieć pewność działąnia. Wiem jedno, najdłużej trzymają mi sprzęty, które kupiłem w Niemczech ileś lat wstecz. Na ich rynek jest wszystko inaczej robione. Nawet ta sama kawa sprzedawana w Polsce i tam u nich jest lepsza. Z chęmią domową jest przecież to samo  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Po dzisiejszej wizycie w Castoramie, chciałbym postawić odwrotną tezę niż ta w temacie: "Czy drogie narzędzia to buble ?"
Zaczynają akcję z narzędziami jak prezenty, więc poszedłem popatrzeć za nową szlifierką kątową - nic nie było w przyzwoitej cenie. Nagle moją uwagę przykuły elektronarzędzia firmy "JCB" (tej, co maszyny budowlane robią). Podszedłem i oglądam, moja reakcja - chińczyki, ale może cena będzie przyzwoita. Wziąłem młot tej firmy do ręki - niewiele różnił się MacAllistera za około 200 zł, a cena za ten sprzęt wynosiła prawie 1200 zł. !!!!!!!!!! Ludzie, to jest nie do pomyślenia - 1200 zł za chińczyka, wykonanego najprostszą technologią, bez regulacji obrotów i w badziewiowatej walizce. 500 zł, to bym zrozumiał, ale to zdrowa przesada. Za 1200 zł można kupić młot Boscha GBH 3 -28, czy też DeWalta, Makitę z tej klasy, które walą na głowę tego JCB pod kątem komfortu pracy, ergonomii i być może trwałości. I teraz mnie zastanawia - czy ktoś to kupuje? A po drugie, to kto ma taki tupet, żeby taki sprzęt wciskać za tak grubą kasę? Nie jest to pierwszy przypadek, kiedy widzę tandetę, zwłaszcza zareklamowaną w gazecie, o wiele droższą od porządnych narzędzi.
Musiałem to z siebie wyrzucić.

----------


## rychu2009_66

Mam frezarke toya
 Z 8 lat zrobila bardzo durzo roboty co prawda po 2-3 latach wysiadl wyloncznik i regulacja obrotow wymienilem wloncznik idalej robila teraz siada lozysko ,pracowalem na roznym sprzencie festool makita dewalt wurth kazdy ma swoje plusy i minusy ale tez trzeba trafic makita wkretarka 18 po okolo15 miesiacach wysiadla .Teraz kupilem frezarke mcalister izaluje cena 450 zlkupilem  bo miala tuleje 6 mm moglem kupic jcb cena wysza ale nie miala tuleji 6 mm mcalisterwyglonda dobrzema fajne rozwiazania ale nie nadaje do precyzyjnch prac duzy luz nakolumnach przy pracy z frezem z lozyskiem to jeszcze jako tako ale zprowadnica  to juz nie mocniej sie docisnie to juz jest skok wbok ina glebokosci ,musialem zrobic robote wiec musialem jej urzyc ,czy mozna oddac ? Jak bym kupil tania to byla by ddokladniejsza tak jak ta stara toya

----------

